# Need Major Help!



## tokan.one (Aug 30, 2011)

It all started about an hour ago. I had to do a batter pull because my phone wouldn't boot. When i rebooted, my droid started up and asked me for my PIN number. Now the problem seems to have been that my phone doesn't remember my password at all. Normally this wouldn't be a problem, as I would just hit the Forgot Password button that shows up after 5 missed attempts. Alas, to my surprise, there IS NO Forgot Password button!!!

Is there a way to create a cwm zip file to flash that brings back the button? Or is there another way that doesn't involve wiping my phone?

I'm fearing data loss anyway but it is easier to not wipe and repair than to wipe and rebuild.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Although it's easier for you not to data wipe, I believe that's your only option.


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder if you can remove the apk file associated with the lock. There's gotta be a way around this in ADB or just a simple CWM flash of something.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

is this an exchange server pin lock?


----------

